# Project Restoration Mod Review - Majora's Mask 3D



## Fonald3D (Feb 12, 2021)

A in-depth review of Majora's Mask 3D's great Project Restoration mod. Lotta info, lotta laughs, lotta complaining - I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Luke94 (Mar 5, 2021)

Is It like revival of unused game content?


----------



## 8BitWonder (Mar 5, 2021)

Luke94 said:


> Is It like revival of unused game content?


From the site:
https://restoration.zora.re/

"_Project Restoration_ is a patch for _Majora's Mask 3D_ that restores some mechanics from the original game and adds quality-of-life improvements and fixes to make it more enjoyable."


----------



## XploitOcelot (Nov 6, 2021)

I'm having a great time with this modding patch. Finally enjoying the 3DS port after coming from the original N64 game!


----------



## cvskid (Nov 7, 2021)

Is there a project restoration patch for ocarina of time 3d like majoras mask 3d has to make the 3ds version more like version 1.0 of the n64 ocarina of time?


----------

